# Suhr for $389!! What a Steal! Obvious Fake @ Retail Store



## chickenpicken84 (Jan 29, 2021)

This is my first post on the forum so...hello. I noticed this ad for an obvious fake Suhr and took a glance at the website in the ad. They appear to be a retail operation located in the GTA selling obvious fakes without disclosure? Isn't that illegal? My apologies if this has been brought up in the forum before, I did a search for the offending website on the forum and nothing came up.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Shared this over at TGP and tagged John Suhr.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Selling a POS counterfeit on kijiji is bad enough, but it takes a special king of stupid to offer them on your store website.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

TubeStack said:


> Shared this over at TGP and tagged John Suhr.


Awesome! Keep us posted.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Selling PRS fakes as well for 299






Görüntülemek İçin Giriş Yap veya Kaydol


Facebook'taki gönderileri, fotoğrafları ve daha fazlasını gör.




www.facebook.com


----------



## chickenpicken84 (Jan 29, 2021)

Yep, and Gibsons. 









Product Page | MusicM







www.musicm.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

knight_yyz said:


> Selling PRS fakes as well for 299
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that, but if you click on them, the headstocks have a different name on them. They can still catch sh!t for calling them PRS.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

chickenpicken84 said:


> Yep, and Gibsons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn’t see that!!

I clicked on the Zakk Wylie LP and saw that it looked like the logo was photoshopped out. The headstock shape is enough to get you in trouble if Gibson decides to go after you. The eagle Telecaster also looks like a Photoshop hack job on the headstock too.

...and welcome, BTW.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Wow.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

knight_yyz said:


> Selling PRS fakes as well for 299
> 
> 
> 
> ...





chickenpicken84 said:


> Yep, and Gibsons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crazy, WTH...


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

That is a crappy little place that sells cheaply made, shitty guitars. This is the first time I've seen them promoting fakes though. Maybe the pandemic shutdown is getting to them?

They aren't too far from me and I keep meaning to stop in for a laugh. Hopefully the shutdown will drive them out of business.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Maybe Gibson or PRS will send them a letter to cease and desist ;then maybe the seller will say they won't do it again... but they will.

As long as they can make $$$ they will promote the fakes


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Those who knowingly buy these fakes are almost as guilty as those who sell them.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Those who knowingly buy these fakes are almost as guilty as those who sell them.


Unfortunately, there are some new players who won't believe their "luck" to find a PRS for that cheap.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Can't get PPE or memory chips but no problem getting this shit out of china onto a boat and into this crap store.


----------

